# Montague's Mr. Howell



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is Thurston, a Zoom grand, from the first litter Crew sired, after we groomed him today. He is 8 months old. Marie and I are the breeders.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's gorgeous Laura!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Stunning boy!


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Very handsome boy !!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks beautiful, Laura!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks. I like him a lot.
I wish we would have taken a "Before" pic. :doh: YIKES! He was definately a vineyard puppy. Marie had started bringing him to handling class and all I could think of was "I. WANT. TO. GROOM. HIM." He was a mess. He had hobbit feet like crazy, and the LONGEST hair I have ever seen over his ears. Happy as a clam, and convinced that I was attempting to RUIN his life by grooming him. Within about 15 minutes, though, he realized that all attention was on him and he loved it. Towards the end, he fell asleep on the table (it only took 4 hours from start to finish, I'm surprised I didn't fall asleep UNDER the table.)


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thurston is so very handsome. Fantastic job on the grooming. That coat looks amazing.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

He is so handsome.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

HAHAHA! Thurston has come a long way since this:


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I remember seeing the pictures of Thurston climbing all over your nephew (?) so adorable. You have great lines in your dogs.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, he is SO handsome! And I love the picture of him climbing the fence!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful dog, beautiful grooming! I wish we had groomers who knew more about how to properly groom/cut a golden where I live! Is there any info online about proper grooming/cuts for Goldens that I could take to my groomer that anyone knows about??


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lovely dog... and I LOVE the name!


----------



## sampsons mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

How very, very handsome! i love the pics!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Beautiful dog, beautiful grooming! I wish we had groomers who knew more about how to properly groom/cut a golden where I live! Is there any info online about proper grooming/cuts for Goldens that I could take to my groomer that anyone knows about??


Unless you find a someone who is showing, most groomers in pet salons do not do a Golden "properly". Mainly because it is too much work and they'd have to charge a fortune. (It took fours hours to do Thurston today, of course, now that he's been done I will keep up on it, as he'll be shown. Still, to bath, blow, and trim even one in good condition is 2 hours minimum.) To do one properly, they are hand dried from wet, and trimming is time consuming because it involves a lot of thinning, blending, and stripping. Here is a link that you can use:

http://www.absolutelygolden.com/golden_retriever_grooming.htm


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome boy! He sure looks older than 8 mos!

When are you going to come and groom Cole? Just leave the front feathers longer (they meet the bottom edge of the feet, if possible), and the rear hock feathers longer, slightly, and no tail shaping. That's just about it!! Please? hahahaha!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh be still my heart!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's gorgeous Laura!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> What a handsome boy! He sure looks older than 8 mos!
> 
> When are you going to come and groom Cole? Just leave the front feathers longer (they meet the bottom edge of the feet, if possible), and the rear hock feathers longer, slightly, and no tail shaping. That's just about it!! Please? hahahaha!


How about after my hands unfurl from the now claw-like position they are in from holding brushes, combs, and scissors for four hours, and the softball sized knot in my shoulder from bending over the table is gone, and the fire in my lower back from trying to catch him when he thought that leaping off the table when he was done would be "fun"? 
Yeah, I can do that.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

What a beautiful coat  Handsome boy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Very handsome boy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Breathtaking puppy- and a very creative name!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's simply stunning! I wish I could have seen a before photo, too!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

If ever necessary, you could get a job as a groomer - LOL Beautiful pup!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Miss Happy said:


> If ever necessary, you could get a job as a groomer - LOL Beautiful pup!


Thank you, LOL, but THAT will never happen. I'd starve to death. It takes too long to do the only grooming that I know how to do - show grooming! 
4 hours for a Golden. 5 for and English Cocker. 5 for a Portuguese Water Dog. A week and a half for a Rough Collie : 

Nope, I'm afraid that if ever necessary, I'll have to get a job doing something other than grooming.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I feel for you PG! You did a great job on him. Very nice pup!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending Ben-Gay, a Thermo-Care heat pak, 4 Ibuprofen, Loocie and Sadie right over...see ya in~ 8 hours...:dblthumb2

That is one gorgeous pup....truly a beautiful Golden


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice boy! 

Lana


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Georgous. What a sophiticated name for a sophisticated boy!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

If he looked goofier he could have been Gilligan


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> If he looked goofier he could have been Gilligan


His brother IS goofier, and IS Gilligan. :bowl:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

wow,wow,wow.....so very handsome!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> How about after my hands unfurl from the now claw-like position they are in from holding brushes, combs, and scissors for four hours, and the softball sized knot in my shoulder from bending over the table is gone, and the fire in my lower back from trying to catch him when he thought that leaping off the table when he was done would be "fun"?
> Yeah, I can do that.


Feeling better yet? When can I expect you? :lol:

Believe me...I know the feeling. I groom Cole myself too. It's a two day process. At least 7-8 hrs, and that's when he's been groomed 3 weeks before! hahahahaha! (Gotta admit tho...a great deal of that time...about 4 hrs. is drying time). When he leaps...trying to catch is hopeless. It's easier just to push the table over....(J/K). We use the clips that release. He weighs 150 lbs. I do "most" of the grooming on the ground. Only when I need to get to the feet, and underneath, does he go up on the table...and then I have a "spotter". He hates it up there!

So, see? I won't be THAT bad........


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's gorgeous Laura!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

moverking said:


> Sending Ben-Gay, a Thermo-Care heat pak, 4 Ibuprofen, Loocie and Sadie right over...see ya in~ 8 hours...:dblthumb2


Me, too! I'll bring Chessie. She will be a marathon challenge for you!  I better double the Ben-Gay and Ibuprofen supplies. I've got a good ice pack Moverking and I can rotate with the Thermo-Care heat pak.

Thurston is one beautiful pupper. Was he in the Happy Tails puppy pic?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Laura, Thurston's spectacular. Did all the pups have a Gilligan-theme name?


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Great looking guy! I was cracking up at "Hobbit feet" - my husband jokingly says I have Hobbit feet (dancer feet are not known for their beauty...)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DaMama said:


> Me, too! I'll bring Chessie. She will be a marathon challenge for you!  I better double the Ben-Gay and Ibuprofen supplies. I've got a good ice pack Moverking and I can rotate with the Thermo-Care heat pak.
> 
> Thurston is one beautiful pupper. Was he in the Happy Tails puppy pic?


 
Yup. He was.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Laura, Thurston's spectacular. Did all the pups have a Gilligan-theme name?


 
Thanks, and yes. Thurston, Gilligan, and MaryAnn.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, there is one teeney weeney problem, here. Marie's husband, Jay, and The Dogfather. We have a classic case of "My dog's better than your dog" and this is now the "Jay Hooper's Thurston vs The Dogfather's Tommy Smack Down." :slap: Since they are in the same age group, and I am handling them both it's gonna get ugly.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, the Dogfather and Tommy seem to have a special bond that is endearing. Maybe you could get the Dogfather to try a handling debut????


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Well, the Dogfather and Tommy seem to have a special bond that is endearing. Maybe you could get the Dogfather to try a handling debut????


 
:--appalled:Mods - can this post be deleted? LOL!!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> Feeling better yet? When can I expect you? :lol:
> 
> Believe me...I know the feeling. I groom Cole myself too. It's a two day process. At least 7-8 hrs, and that's when he's been groomed 3 weeks before! hahahahaha! (Gotta admit tho...a great deal of that time...about 4 hrs. is drying time). When he leaps...trying to catch is hopeless. It's easier just to push the table over....(J/K). We use the clips that release. He weighs 150 lbs. I do "most" of the grooming on the ground. Only when I need to get to the feet, and underneath, does he go up on the table...and then I have a "spotter". He hates it up there!
> 
> So, see? I won't be THAT bad........


 
I've done a few berners that are like that. NOT fun. I think the owners got a lecture and the dogs have to come more often so they remember their manners. But I'm sure they've missed me being on mat leave...

Lana


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

he sure is a great looking pooch.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> I've done a few berners that are like that. NOT fun. I think the owners got a lecture and the dogs have to come more often so they remember their manners. But I'm sure they've missed me being on mat leave...
> 
> Lana


I board Andy the Berner. He is way oversized and has eyes like Marty Feldman. But he's sweet. Thank doG. He owner, bless his heart, adores him, but never used to be too good about keeping him groomed. Brought him to me a MESS and wanted him groomed before he went home. There was NO way he fit in my tub! I hooked up the hose to the tub for warm water, I put my big table outside, lowered it, convinced him to put his front toes up, and we lifted his arse end the rest of the way. I used my forced air to blow as much coat out as I could, and was surprised that military aircraft were not sent out to determine why the sky over Traverse City turned into a churning black mess. I then washed him on the table. That poor beast was up there for over 7 hours total (I gave him breaks and struggled to get him back up), and I was about in traction for 6 weeks! He looked real purty (if you didn't look him in the eyes) and I was able to convince Michael to have him done regularly - much easier now that he remarried and his wife INSISTS on the giant dog at least leaving CLEAN hair all over the house!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> There was NO way he fit in my tub! I hooked up the hose to the tub for warm water, I put my big table outside, lowered it, convinced him to put his front toes up, and we lifted his arse end the rest of the way. I used my forced air to blow as much coat out as I could, and was surprised that military aircraft were not sent out to determine why the sky over Traverse City turned into a churning black mess. I then washed him on the table.


Yes...the tub size is a huge problem. Outside bathing is the norm. Or off to the groomer for a bath only in the winter time.

Blowing off with a high velocity dryer, routinely, is also the norm. It helps a lot. Get out of the way of the flying debris, however! It can be dangerous to your health! :lol:



> I've done a few berners that are like that. NOT fun. I think the owners got a lecture and the dogs have to come more often so they remember their manners. But I'm sure they've missed me being on mat leave...


Cole gets fully groomed every 3 weeks and line combed every 2-3 days, which will be more often when he starts showing. He's used to the routine. And has been on the table since he was a baby. He still hates it. We have a 48" table (lowered to 24" H)....and he takes up the entire space. Many who have large male Newfs groom on the ground until they get to the finishing touches. There's no need to stress the dog out, IMO.

Even our groomer (well...bather, LOL) said it's easier on the floor. She also commented on the fact that she's never seen a large furry dog like that without a single tangle or mat, anywhere on his massive body. She said she's grateful ... bathe, blow dry...that's it! Easy job for her. I do all the work! I must admit...I owe a lot of it to Ice on Ice by Chris Christensen. I don't know what I'd do without that stuff. (No it's not silicone) LOL

So, Laura...I keep telling you...he'll be all ready for you. No mats, no tangles, debris blown to CA, just a bit of mud (well a couple of pounds or so right now) stuck to the coat - but that washes out nicely. EASY bathe, dry, trim job!! :lol:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> So, Laura...I keep telling you...he'll be all ready for you. No mats, no tangles, debris blown to CA, just a bit of mud (well a couple of pounds or so right now) stuck to the coat - but that washes out nicely. EASY bathe, dry, trim job!! :lol:


 
We might be able to negotiate something - I'm thinking YOU do the bath and dry. I'LL then mist and mousse, and blow, and trim.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> We might be able to negotiate something - I'm thinking YOU do the bath and dry. I'LL then mist and mousse, and blow, and trim.


OK..you're beginning to sound a lot like Penny Shubert now! :lol: She's got it down pat...owner bathes, dries and combs out and cuts nails. She trims and fluffs. Owner pays for airfare, hotel, and all expenses, plus her fee ($100 per hour). 

http://www.pennyshubert.com/ 

Of course she's the best Newf groomer in the world! Every darned hair is the same length (on the torso). I don't know how she does it! (I think she cuts one at a time...j/k)

Just think...when she retires, you can just step in and take her place! Think of all the adventures you'd have! :eclipsee_


----------

